# Show us your blue tongue lizards



## Reptiles101 (Jan 20, 2013)

Anyone got any blue tongue pics

heres my boy Jinx


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Jan 20, 2013)

These are my breeding pair of blotched blue tongues.
Male on the left, Female on the right.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jan 20, 2013)

Wow their so amazing and pretty, love em


----------



## bk201 (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Reptiles101 (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Stuart (Jan 20, 2013)

George


----------



## Damiieen (Jan 20, 2013)

My girl...

View attachment 278452
View attachment 278453


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jan 20, 2013)

George is so cute, can I ask what species he is?


----------



## Stuart (Jan 20, 2013)

Reptiles101 said:


> George is so cute, can I ask what species he is?



Of course you may. 
He is a Northern Bluetongue almost 3 years old. Lives in a 1500lx600wx450h enclosure whose scenery he loves destroying.


----------



## reptilezac (Jan 22, 2013)

it wont let me post my pictures ;?


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jan 22, 2013)

You have to go to 'Post Quick Reply' then go to manage attachments, add files, choose file, chose existing photo, then upload.


----------



## animal805 (Jan 22, 2013)

Here is a little bubba that I rescued from the jaws of a neighbours cat, he has lost the use of his back legs, had a huge wound on his back, his tail was missing and only one front foot. I nursed him back to health as guided by 2 vets and got his wounds healed to the point he has had a full shed and looks good. Eating and pooping well and has now gone to a reptile carer from WIRES. One tough little cookie, but will never be released back to the wild, sad but he should have a halfway desent life with his new carer


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Poor little Lizzy, hope he's doing well. Bloody cat!
its so sweet how you took your time into caring for him.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 22, 2013)

heres my blotchy


----------



## Wally (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Reptiles101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Kaotikjezta he's amazing how old is he? 
Love yours too wally76.
keep em coming guys love looking at super cool blueys.


----------



## MathewD (Jan 22, 2013)

View attachment 278704


A couple of yearlings of mine raised by a mates son


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 22, 2013)

Reptiles101 said:


> Kaotikjezta he's amazing how old is he?
> Love yours too wally76.
> keep em coming guys love looking at super cool blueys.



Coming up to 2


----------



## Tipsylama (Jan 22, 2013)

@Wally that last picture is awesome


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry MatthewD the link doesn't work


----------



## Skippii (Sep 19, 2013)

Banjo being a goofball  a cute goofball... Always knocking over his fern!
















Teeny tiny baby banjo





x


----------



## Skippii (Sep 22, 2013)

Since no one else feels like showing off their blueys, I'll have another go! 

Banjo hanging out on his lava rock [which he will sadly be outgrowing  soon]










Banjo just being cute (bad quality, but his cuteness still shows through)





Getting a little pudge...





Banjo made a little glove  ahh! So much cute..






Oh hey also, I call Banjo a "he", but only because I prefer not to say "it". Truth is, I have no idea yet whether he is male or female. If anyone would like to hazard a guess, that'd be great. Hoping to get "him" sexed soon.

x


----------



## Reptiles101 (Sep 22, 2013)

Aww skippii Banjo's so cute  I'd say he's a boy


----------



## Skippii (Sep 22, 2013)

x

- - - Updated - - -






x


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Supra_man87 (Oct 8, 2013)

Great pictures everyone! Blueys have become one of my favourite type of species to keep.... Here are a few from my collection.

Here is a pair of WA Westerns




2 Hypers and a Het




The below 2 pics are 6 Albino hets







2 of my Northern girls. This is their first year of being mated, so fingers crossed!




Male Northern - 'Light Phase' - This boy was put with both girls, so hopefully I get some more like him..




Male Northerns - comparing the Light one to a normal one.


----------



## MesseNoire (Oct 8, 2013)

Supra_man87 said:


> Great pictures everyone! Blueys have become one of my favourite type of species to keep.... Here are a few from my collection.
> 
> Here is a pair of WA Westerns
> View attachment 298236
> ...



If you have any hypermelanistics for sale this season, let me know!!

Also, the blotchies I bought from you earlier this year are doing great. Very active, very healthy, thank you again.


----------



## lithopian (Oct 11, 2013)

hahah Skipii your "more banana" post made me laugh!


----------



## Cypher69 (Oct 11, 2013)

Juz wondering what's an ideal enclosure for Blue Tongues regarding indoors or outdoors?


----------



## Reptiles101 (Oct 11, 2013)

3 foot/4foot tank with UV (5.0) light running the length of the tank a couple of party lights red or blue work great and are cheap to run make sure you've got the heat lamps connected to a thermostat, kritters crumble for substrate, couple of hides, water bowl, fake plant...and of course the bluey


----------



## Cypher69 (Oct 11, 2013)

Reptiles101 said:


> 3 foot/4foot tank with UV (5.0) light running the length of the tank a couple of party lights red or blue work great and are cheap to run make sure you've got the heat lamps connected to a thermostat, kritters crumble for substrate, couple of hides, water bowl, fake plant...and of course the bluey



Cheers. But my question still stands...which is preferably better an indoor OR outdoor enclosure?

A lot of Blue Tongue owners seem to make sunning tubs for their blueys, so if I had the option to build an outdoor pit OR set up a tank inside...which would be more ideal?


----------



## Reptiles101 (Oct 11, 2013)

Indoors is better in my opinion only down side is they don't get the vitamin D they need, u get to see them more, keeping blueys outside is great if u wish to breed


----------



## Leasdraco (Oct 11, 2013)

I'd rather keep them outside, they behave more naturally than when they're sitting in a tank.


----------



## tickerbox (Oct 11, 2013)

This one lives in my backyard under the fence 8)


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 25, 2013)

Female Centralian Blue tongue coming up for a slough. The male knocked her around a bit mating, but the body language is looking promising.


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 25, 2013)

That looks bloody positve Rory! god i hope she gravid, im still not sure about my lot.


----------



## Stevo2 (Oct 25, 2013)

A couple of pics from today. Assuming Slink is a girl? A heavy girl.....


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Helikaon (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## azzmilan (Oct 27, 2013)

Hopefully this attachment worked.


----------



## PythonLegs (Oct 27, 2013)

Anyone breeding albinos this year? I'll be picking one up from somewhere..


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 27, 2013)

Helikaon,
Thats a fascinating coloured Centralian!

Heres a strange washed out Kimberley Northern from last season.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Nov 3, 2013)

This Eastern has beaten all the Northerns in my collection to be the first to give birth this season.




















111 days since first mated , 108 days since last mated. She is a first time mother and will be three years old at xmas.

Cheers


----------



## Wild~Touch (Nov 3, 2013)

Sweet  

I like little four eyes


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 4, 2013)

Here's a recent photo of my bluey, Gizmo. He doesn't stay still long enough to get decent (non-blurry) photos often.




Loving these pictures, blueys are one of my favourite reptiles.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice yellow in that seqld locale Eastern.


----------



## Vengeance (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you! The ochre has lightened with age but the yellow has remained just as vibrant.


----------



## kankryb (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## RoryBreaker (Nov 6, 2013)

I'll give these Kimberleys the Now and Then treatment.

Now.





Then( xmas 2012)





The third skink in the litter went to a new home.


----------



## reptilezac (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 11, 2013)

He looks like he's enjoying that


----------



## reptilezac (Nov 11, 2013)

Reptiles101 said:


> He looks like he's enjoying that


he was he loves cat food & egg!


----------



## RoryBreaker (Nov 13, 2013)

118 days since first mated.
117 days since last mated.

14 young Easterns born today.


----------



## Helikaon (Nov 13, 2013)

This is girl will pop soon


----------



## Helikaon (Nov 20, 2013)

My blotchy popped, yay!! amazing that she popped before all my easterns, first attempt at breeding alpines so im rather stoked, 6 healthy fiesty little buggers


----------



## RoryBreaker (Nov 23, 2013)

You have to love it when animals that you have produced and then moved on, upon seeing how they are going with their current owner, finding that they are thriving.

Some pictures of 2 Kimberley northerns that I produced last season.

A male.















A female.















They are growing well Baden, thanks for the tune up.

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 23, 2013)

Rory you've got some spectacular looking blues, those Kimberly Northerns are spectacular, if u don't mind me asking how much would one be?


----------



## RoryBreaker (Nov 24, 2013)

Reptiles101 said:


> Rory you've got some spectacular looking blues, those Kimberly Northerns are spectacular, if u don't mind me asking how much would one be?



$150 each as juvies. 

Looks like there will be quite a few around this season too. All hail the blue tongues!!!


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 24, 2013)

Do u know of any breeders in Victoria? What's there care like heating, enclosure size and lighting wise?


----------



## RoryBreaker (Nov 24, 2013)

Reptiles101 said:


> Do u know of any breeders in Victoria? What's there care like heating, enclosure size and lighting wise?



Look up a member on here who goes by the name Richard sc. He's already got a litter of Kimberleys born already. Send him a pm. You'll need a crowbar though to get any from him, he tends to hoard.


----------



## Jr.HerpKeeper (Nov 24, 2013)

There all so cute! I don't have one (yet) but i will try and get a picture of my friends tommorow.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks I give him a try, he tends to hoard hahah


----------



## RoryBreaker (Nov 28, 2013)

My first litter for the 2013/2014 breeding season of Kimberley phase Northerns were born yesterday.






















They came from this pairing.





132 days since first mated.
129 days since last mated. 
I didn't see when ovulation occurred. 

Cheers


----------



## RoryBreaker (Dec 1, 2013)

Came from this pairing.




This is how big she was last weekend.





125 days since first mated.
124 days since last mated.

Cheers


----------



## Demansiaphile (Dec 2, 2013)

Rory how long have you had those Northerns. They look great. Didn't get them from a bloke in Sydney did you?


----------



## RoryBreaker (Dec 2, 2013)

I got them as newborns from a mate in Sydney. That pair of nt's will be 3 years old at Xmas. The prettier ones are yet to drop.......I'm going to be real busy soon. D'oh


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 26, 2014)

Here's a recent one of Gizmo. He sloughed not too long ago.






Have had these two since December, they've settled in nicely! Astro sloughed recently, Ninja is due for one in the next week (didn't have a white underbelly yet in the below pic though). 

Astro






Ninja


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 26, 2014)

awesome love this thread!!


----------



## Freeloader (Jan 31, 2014)

Grogshla i second that. Awesome thread. This one i used to have and regret selling it.


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 31, 2014)

Current pic of Slink and our new 4ft enclosure


----------



## tahnia666 (Jan 31, 2014)

This big dude has made a home in my mum and dads work shed, mum leaves him water and fruit every morning he just comes and goes as he pleases, yesterday he invited one of his mates and had a little pool party in the water bowl when it was hot. He's an awesome, wild bluey I love him!!





Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 31, 2014)

lovely critters wish i had more room for some of these


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jan 31, 2014)

Just another Kimberley Northern.


----------



## Freeloader (Jan 31, 2014)

Mate that is not *just* another kimberley northern. That is sensational.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Feb 7, 2014)

The newborns featured in post #64 , now more than two months old.

[video=youtube_share;ffBYixfLLLQ]http://youtu.be/ffBYixfLLLQ[/video]


----------



## Freeloader (Feb 7, 2014)

They are growing fast @Rorybbreaker.
This is one of two richardsc kununurra form ( i think ) 2years ago that i used to have.
Things change, like employment, and animals have to go.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah, that looks like one of Richards. He has a bunch of those again this season.


----------



## richardsc (Feb 7, 2014)

Yep kunnanurras those ones


----------



## ackiekid01 (Feb 7, 2014)

Centralian Blueys are one of my favs too bad they are class 2 license in NSW but i love the blue tongues you guys/girls are showing


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 11, 2014)

Not mine, just a friendly fella thats taken up residence in my dads shed. Actually pretty sure it female, there's a recent influx of baby blueys in there too  my mum gives them fruit, vegies and water and they eat all the other critters in the shed. I love blueys





Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## critterguy (Feb 11, 2014)

Ya lucky bugger Tania666, we don't have a yard anymore, live in a unit, can't wait to get into a house again, critters will have a whole shed to themselves instead of just a room.

My two, Mary and Sleepy and their nice size enclosure, it gives them way more room width wise than their old 3ft tank did and unfiltered daylight.


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 11, 2014)

OmGOSH [MENTION=39804]critterguy[/MENTION] they're so freaking cute!!!! I miss keeping blueys, I haven't had one for 15 years or so. But over the years have realised how much they are creatures of habbit  this girl and a couple of babies at mums there are some babies in my yard too are all quite happy to turn up at the back deck after the dogs have been fed and put away  to scab whatever the dogs left behind lol they're I alternate between them and the magpies every.other day for treats  they're happy to come take mince right out of my hand  

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## RoryBreaker (Mar 10, 2014)

Some yearling Easterns.


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 10, 2014)

mine are just plain looking blueys , but I still love them . there's 3 in there somewhere lol.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Mar 11, 2014)

Some Kimberley Northern juvs.


----------



## Freeloader (Mar 12, 2014)

Mate the easterns and the kimberleys look good. Like the colour of the one in the second kimberley pic. Will they hold any of that colour as they grow?

- - - Updated - - -

My female freshly shed.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Mar 13, 2014)

Freeloader said:


> Mate the easterns and the kimberleys look good. Like the colour of the one in the second kimberley pic. Will they hold any of that colour as they grow?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> My female freshly shed.



i don't know how they will colour up, could be anything. Kimbos go through a huge colour change as they mature. Here's the parents of that litter.


----------



## Vengeance (Mar 14, 2014)

I don't think I'll ever stop drooling over the pictures you post, RoryBreaker. Your Blueys, especially the SE QLD locale Eastern, are stunners!

Here are some recent pictures of my lot:

Gizmo






Astro






Ninja





Ninja's been dropping sperm plugs, Astro on the other hand is still an unknown to me. I'm hoping for a female, but whichever way he or she ends up, his/her colours, although dark - are really nice! Just sloughed the day before yesterday too.


----------



## Mungo (Mar 14, 2014)

Here is my bluey called rex anyone know why his belly would be orange though it goes back to normal colour just before he sheds then it comes back again


----------



## Vengeance (Mar 16, 2014)

Mungo said:


> Here is my bluey called rex anyone know why his belly would be orange though it goes back to normal colour just before he sheds then it comes back again



Gorgeous Bluey! What do you mean his belly goes orange than to normal colour? If you mean his belly goes white (or milky), that's a normal occurrence when leading up to a shed. Their colours dull quite a bit before clearing, then they slough off a layer of the old skin. The above pictures of his belly look normal to me, nice yellows!

I don't have any pictures of my SEQLD Eastern, aka Gizmo's belly, though his belly looks pretty similar to Rex's, maybe a little lighter in shade. I do have some of my het-melanistic Astro, so while the belly is much darker than your Rex's, it is very normal to be that colour.


----------



## Mungo (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow he is gorgeous thanks was just a bit concerned due to the fact it changed thanks so much


----------



## richardsc (Mar 16, 2014)

Freeloader said:


> Mate the easterns and the kimberleys look good. Like the colour of the one in the second kimberley pic. Will they hold any of that colour as they grow?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> My female freshly shed.



Shes looking good scott


----------



## rockethead (Mar 16, 2014)

my eastern blue tongue only about 3 months old


----------



## Freeloader (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks Richard. The male is progressing as well, but not enough to be ready for this season. She is 445g and he is 245g.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Freeloader (Apr 12, 2014)

Very nice. Just shed?


----------



## aj33340 (Apr 12, 2014)

tongue my male blotched blue tongue and Sydney my female eastern 








- - - Updated - - -

does Sydney look like a mel het she is very dark i will get some new picks soon its been a while since new pics


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 13, 2014)

Just shed.


----------



## rockethead (Apr 13, 2014)

I can not get over how fast they grow.
I got my first blue tongue in February now it is about 30 cm long.
I use a hand blender to mix green salad, strawberry, blueberry , kangaroo mince, boiled eggs, peach, pear
I then put the mix in ice trays place in freezer. perfect size to serve after defrosting
I feed my blue tongue every 2nd day so he does not get to fat like me
they are so easy to look after and cheap to feed


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 13, 2014)

Northern.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Freeloader (Apr 22, 2014)

Man that is a nice animal.


----------



## princessparrot (May 8, 2014)

View attachment 309442

My new little guy from fractal_man


----------



## gemrock2hot (May 8, 2014)

A few new blueys I picked up off joe. Can't wait to see what I come up with in the years to come


----------



## princessparrot (May 8, 2014)

Do these guys count


----------



## kankryb (May 9, 2014)

Herge Are ny Northern's


----------



## princessparrot (May 9, 2014)

RoryBreaker said:


>


I keep thinking its dead laying on it's back....


----------



## princessparrot (May 19, 2014)

What does the bite of a blue tongue feel like? I've heard shinglebacks really hurt, just wondering how blue tongues compare


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jun 6, 2014)

This thread has been quiet of late....

A couple of Alpine Blotchies.





















A lowland Vic.










Cheers


----------



## Reptiles101 (Jun 6, 2014)

still beautiful blueys Rory


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jun 8, 2014)

Some 6 month old Northerns.





















Cheers


----------



## aj33340 (Jun 11, 2014)

nice blueys rory


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jun 13, 2014)

aj33340 said:


> nice blueys rory



Why thankyou, aj33340. I will try and keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## sevrum (Jun 13, 2014)

you got any of those northern pied blueys......they look awsome


----------



## aj33340 (Jun 13, 2014)

might have an update to post soon a little baby blotchie i found at a pet shop he/she is very healthy and was the only one in the enclosure running/walking around so should be good fun having a baby


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## montysrainbow (Jun 28, 2014)

Awwweee this thread is making me want to get some. Such lovely lizards!


----------



## aj33340 (Jul 1, 2014)

some more photo's of my blue tongues


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jul 25, 2014)

Some recent pairings


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jul 31, 2014)

Easterns are having a go too.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Freeloader (Aug 12, 2014)

Dave can you post some updated pics on the beak.
Thanks Scott.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Aug 12, 2014)

Freeloader said:


> Dave can you post some updated pics on the beak.
> Thanks Scott.



The beak is on slough at the moment, but hasn't grown much since the last pics you saw. I'll repost some pics from a couple of months ago for others that may be interested.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Interesting looking mouth on that blue tongue, curious to know how'd it become like that? still great looking blue tongues


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 12, 2014)

How good is the colouring on it? Any of his siblings have have good a pattern and colors? 
Great looking bluey.
Thanks Dave.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Aug 12, 2014)

Freeloader said:


> How good is the colouring on it? Any of his siblings have have good a pattern and colors?
> Great looking bluey.
> Thanks Dave.



This is the only one of its siblings that I kept.





- - - Updated - - -



Reptiles101 said:


> Interesting looking mouth on that blue tongue, curious to know how'd it become like that? still great looking blue tongues



Just a birth deformity that is not that uncommon. Doesn't seem to effect the skink at all.


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 12, 2014)

Colouring is still good Dave. Similar to my girl.


----------



## LittleHiss (Aug 16, 2014)

RoryBreaker said:


> Easterns are having a go too.



Will you have bubs from the top pairing this season, do you think? They're stunners!


----------



## RoryBreaker (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## Dinobot (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey guys, this is the new setup for my lowland vic blotched bluey. Cheers


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 16, 2015)

My little eastern. Really old pic.


----------



## snakegirlie (Apr 23, 2015)

This is my boy buddy 
Thinking of getting a black bluey girl and breeding them 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 9, 2015)

*New bluey.*

Let's see more.

- - - Updated - - -

He has been a bit more gentle with her this season Dave.


----------



## Herpo (Aug 10, 2015)

That first one is beautiful freeloader.


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks Herpo. According to Rorybreaker it is a Queensland locale eastern. Don't know the sex though.


----------



## Herpo (Aug 11, 2015)

Whatever the sex, still really nice! I love blueys, they have so much personality!


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 11, 2015)

Rorybreaker post some pics.

- - - Updated - - -

I like the kimberley locale animals.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Aug 12, 2015)

Some classic NT form Northerns, 8 month olds.


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 12, 2015)

Nice Dave. Just a quick question Dave. That queensland eastern I got has black eyes. Do any of your easterns have black eyes?


----------



## RoryBreaker (Aug 12, 2015)

Eye colour is irrelevant in my opinion. 

Unless it's something funky like anery or the like, which that new eastern of yours is not. 

I have seen wild suburban Brisvegas Easterns similar to the whitish one of yours too.


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 13, 2015)

Just thought I would ask as nothing else in the collection has black eyes.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Aug 13, 2015)

Thought I would show off my Blue-tongues too! They are most certainly one of my favourite lizards! Here's a couple of photos of my Centralian Blue-tongue (_Tiliqua multifasciata_). The photo's quality is not very good, I'm afraid. I also have a Western Blue-tongue (_Tiliqua occipitalis_) but she's/he's shedding at the moment. 

It's Riddick, by the way, just changed my username because the Blue-tongues are the favourites at the moment.


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 13, 2015)

Nice mate. Centralians on the list.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Aug 13, 2015)

Some assorted Northerns.


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 13, 2015)

One on the third pic looks unusual Dave. All look good.

- - - Updated - - -

This is how I find out the sex of a blue tongue lizard if I am unsure.
It gets sent to the product tester.
This is my male Kununurra with the product tester. Expecting some combat so was at the ready to remove one from the enclosure.
I got combat alright.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Aug 16, 2015)

That third animal Scott, is from a mixture of locales but still all Northern stock.

I know you mean with the product testing. I'm still never sure of gender until I see horizontal folk dancing too.


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 17, 2015)

The white might be next to put in an appearance with the product tester. Here it is with two confirmed female kununurras.

- - - Updated - - -

Product tester and white northern. This is the result I thought.

- - - Updated - - -

Definitely female.


----------



## BasiliskTV (Sep 21, 2015)

My eastern [emoji1]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freeloader (Sep 27, 2015)

Random pics.


----------



## Redemption (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi Freeloader, The white in that second bluey is unbelievable. Is he/she a Qld eastern?


----------



## Freeloader (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes she is a qld eastern. Hoping she is gravid.


----------



## jinjajoe (Sep 29, 2015)

Hopefully proves out to be an Axanthic Blotchie...


----------



## alexbee (Oct 2, 2015)

animal805 said:


> Here is a little bubba that I rescued from the jaws of a neighbours cat, he has lost the use of his back legs, had a huge wound on his back, his tail was missing and only one front foot. I nursed him back to health as guided by 2 vets and got his wounds healed to the point he has had a full shed and looks good. Eating and pooping well and has now gone to a reptile carer from WIRES. One tough little cookie, but will never be released back to the wild, sad but he should have a halfway desent life with his new carer



My neighbors cat would go missing if i ever saw it killing a native animal.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Freeloader (Oct 4, 2015)

How many did you end up putting together Dave?

- - - Updated - - -

Your girl.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 5, 2015)

Freeloader said:


> How many did you end up putting together Dave?



Only 2 girls this season, Scott. Need a quiet year due to it being the human's turn to breed. But hey, I'm assured I'll get my spare time back in 18 years :lol:


----------



## Freeloader (Oct 5, 2015)

The light at the end of the tunnel has been switched on for me as mine are 21 and 23. Giddyup. You have to have someone to inherit your millions Dave.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 5, 2015)

I missed the breeding window with this fella, there's always next season I suppose.






And this one is confusing me. I am sitting on the fence in regards to its gender, sometimes I'm convinced its a she and sometimes I'm convinced its a he. Again, next season I'll sort it out.






Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Freeloader (Oct 5, 2015)

Mate they both look awesome.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Oct 18, 2015)

Here's my crew of Centralian Blue-tongues (_Tiliqua multifasciata_). Please excuse the poor lighting. It looked great to me, and then when you took the photo it looked pretty crummy. 






Getting warmed up for the day. 






Eagerly awaiting their feed!






And behold, the rare and elusive Yellow-tongue. Just look at that mad tongue flicker! 






By the way, does anyone know the average adult snout to vent length of these guys? All my books just tell me their total length.


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 18, 2015)

My eastern, lizzie (I think she's a girl, not sure if she has been sexed by the previous owner)

Will get some full-body shots later, but for now some of her hunting (excuse crappy ipad pics)


----------



## jinjajoe (Oct 19, 2015)

Lava !!


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 20, 2015)

[MENTION=14981]jinjajoe[/MENTION] those blueys are INSANE! I can see some awesome blueys coming!!!

Full body shot of Lizzie:


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 20, 2015)

jinjajoe said:


> Lava !!



A better name would be, "The Shiznit". 

The urban dictionary gives a good explanation of that word.
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=the+shiznit

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Oct 21, 2015)

Wow there are some great colours out there! Well here's another quick snap of my crew. They're your plain old, classic colours.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 22, 2015)

Nice WA form Centralians.
Have you tried candling them for determining what their genders are?

Heres some examples of what I mean from when I used to keep them.

Female.





Male.





cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for the photos Dave. I tried candling them months ago when I first got them, but I found it very difficult trying to hold them and the torch at the same time. I wasn't able to determine anything. Although just yesterday one of them was defecating and I saw two pinky-purply tubes extruding from the vent. I was thinking that maybe they were "his" hemipenes. Maybe. Anyway, I was considering selling them as I've got quite a few lizards at the moment!

EDIT: Just had another go at candling and looks like I have a boy and a girl. The third one I'm not 100% sure, however.


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 23, 2015)

Dave interesting method, does it work with easterns and other reptiles, even if they are juvenile (pythons)?


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 23, 2015)

BredliFreak said:


> Dave interesting method, does it work with easterns and other reptiles, even if they are juvenile (pythons)?



In blueys, it really only is useful on Centralians.

It can be helpful on other skinks and small monitors, I don't know of any snakes though. Danny Brown has this method outlined very well in his series of books.


----------



## jinjajoe (Oct 23, 2015)

That's a great picture Rory of the 'illumination technique' I have found that it works real well on some critters including some other skink species... definitely not the 'shiznit' for them all tho !!! Cheers...

- - - Updated - - -

Another hopeful axanthic Eastern bluey next to a pure Eastern albino that seems to retain some melanin strangely....


----------



## Freeloader (Oct 27, 2015)

Big girls.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 27, 2015)

Freeloader said:


> Big girls.



I wonder what they've been up to........


----------



## Freeloader (Oct 29, 2015)

New addition.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 29, 2015)

Freeloader said:


> New addition.



Those hypers have such a short stumpy tail for an Eastern. Nice pickup, Scott.


----------



## Freeloader (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks Dave. It still has some growing to do but I am leaning female at this stage.


----------



## richardsc (Oct 30, 2015)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KXXhGoeZvts

Bit of vic alpine porn from the pitt yesterday


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;KXXhGoeZvts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXXhGoeZvts[/video]

FIFY


----------



## richardsc (Oct 30, 2015)

RoryBreaker said:


> [video=youtube;KXXhGoeZvts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXXhGoeZvts[/video]
> 
> FIFY


Haha,thanks dave,just learnt how to pop vids up,will get that part sorted in probably another 20 years,lol


----------



## Dragon_77 (Oct 30, 2015)

Dave, Awesome video of your Victorian Phase Alpine Blotched Blue-Tongues mating thanks for sharing.

cheers, Les.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 30, 2015)

Dragon_77 said:


> Dave, Awesome video of your Victorian Phase Alpine Blotched Blue-Tongues mating thanks for sharing.
> 
> cheers, Les.



Not my video Les, it's Richard's vid and skinks. I only helped embed it properly into the thread. 

Hence why I said FIFY (Fixed It For You).


----------



## Dragon_77 (Oct 30, 2015)

Dave, Sorry l did not know the video was not your not to worry.


----------



## Freeloader (Nov 2, 2015)

New clothes.


----------



## Mangles (Nov 3, 2015)

My two very light coloured Easterns.


----------



## BredliFreak (Nov 3, 2015)

Are those hypos or something? spectacular!


----------



## Freeloader (Nov 4, 2015)

My one is hypomelanistic.


----------



## Mangles (Nov 4, 2015)

"Are those hypos or something? spectacular! "

No, while they might look a bit "hypo" they are just ordinary eastern Blue Tongues but with very light colours.


----------



## Freeloader (Nov 4, 2015)

Anything but ordinary Mangles. They look good mate. Male and female?


----------



## Mangles (Nov 5, 2015)

Freeloader said:


> Anything but ordinary Mangles. They look good mate. Male and female?



They are about 6 years old now and have never bred, so I believe they are the same sex, but don't know which one.


----------



## Freeloader (Nov 5, 2015)

Female.


----------



## Dopamel (Nov 9, 2015)

i think its almost hypo, breed it with an even lighter and you'll be getting even closer to hypo 

- - - Updated - - -

showing off my babies  
Big Girl





Sara




brand new mating pair, haven't thought up any names yet




Ken-oh-ki, our very grumpy eastern blue tongue 




Big boy (mated to Big Girl)





i'm planning to breed shinglebacks long term since ACT really doesn't have any....the local reptile shops has hit crisis point!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 14, 2015)

Finally took a picture of my Western Blue-tongue (_Tiliqua occipitalis_). It only took me like six months!


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 15, 2015)

Should have posted here--Elmore turned 16 last week (born 12/5/1999)! He is an Irian Jaya BT skink--here in the States, we never call these "blue tongue lizards."


----------



## Sceptile (Jan 7, 2016)

My two juvinile Kimberley Northern blue-tongues !


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 3, 2016)

A couple of mine


----------



## BredliFreak (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey is that last one axanthic?


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgo89 (Apr 9, 2016)

Not mine but found this little fella while tracking through the scrub


----------



## gigas (Apr 18, 2016)

Hopefully heavily gravid Northern (Tiliqua scincoides intermedia) having a nap... deep in shed, too. 68 days so far. Not a huge fan of Northerns here in America, but I think she looks quite alright.  Bred her with a male that also has very large portholes.


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 21, 2016)

xxx


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 21, 2016)

these are my 3... anyone know what morph the third one is?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 21, 2016)

Assuming it's an eastern my guess is it is hypomelanistic?


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jun 21, 2016)

KingsReptiles said:


> these are my 3... anyone know what morph the third one is?



Queensland locale Eastern. Lack of eye bands is the trait I'm basing that on. Although some Easterns from parts of South Oz exhibit this too. 

My guess on actual locale would be of Darling Downs origin.

Your first 2 are typical of Easterns from the Sydney basin.


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 21, 2016)

BredliFreak
Isnt hypermelanistic the black ones and yes he is eastern

RoryBreaker
Cool thanks do all qld darling downs ones have that light silver colour or is it just the lack of eye bands

- - - Updated - - -

hey Rory do you know what this one i found in the bush is (not mine i let him go)


----------



## BredliFreak (Jun 21, 2016)

Nah hypo is lack of melanin (black pigment) and hyper is lots (those are the black blueys)


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jun 21, 2016)

KingsReptiles said:


> RoryBreaker
> Cool thanks do all qld darling downs ones have that light silver colour or is it just the lack of eye bands
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Generally speaking, QLD locale Easterns have pale eye banding. Your pictured bluey is a good representation of an eastern from from the Darling Downs. 

The one you found in the bush is just an Eastern (Tiliqua scincoides scincoides), here's a pic of a similar Eastern I saw crossing a road in Riverstone in Sydney's west a few years ago.






One from Torquay, south of Melbourne.





But we are getting off topic, this is a "show us ya blueys" not a "show ya blueys you have seen in the bush" thread.


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 22, 2016)

ok cool thanks guys they look cool. true we are of topic lol


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## Rawlo (Oct 8, 2016)

Put him in the outside enclosure seen as we had a nice warm day












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedragon (Nov 17, 2016)

heres my beautiful girl olive


----------



## alichamp (Dec 11, 2016)

Treasure


----------



## Rawlo (Jan 6, 2017)

"Blueys are lazy and don't like climbing" "your bluey won't climb that" "blueys are boring I'd rather watch paint dry" my girl does it all, climbs, digs, plays in her leaf piles and curls up in her feeding tub when she's hungry, as long as I add new scenery and move things around she's happy (and no she doesn't climb up there for heat there is no heat lamp) 












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIC0 (Jan 7, 2017)

Here's my little death angel, Azrael. He's a 1 year old Eastern. You can partially see the mass destruction he made behind him. No matter how neat and beautiful his enclosure is, he destroys it. 



I'm not quite sure if anyone would be concerned about the cat litter. Most of the time I hear its bad and other times its good. His tank isn't covered in it entirely. Its placed only on the cool side using rocks to section it off while the rest is fake grass.


----------



## kankryb (Jan 15, 2017)

Here is my new pair of aspera


----------



## kankryb (Mar 5, 2017)

Got a 








new aspera male today


----------



## kankryb (Mar 5, 2017)

Sorry for many pics


----------



## alichamp (Mar 5, 2017)

I love the variation in colour around shed time.
Treasure, several days before shed in monochrome:



Treasure a few days later with full colours back, right before shed:


----------

